# [HOSTILE]Crew Expendable



## middenface (Aug 23, 2019)

For the Cepheus Engine RPG and the HOSTILE Setting (that uses CE)
Written by Paul Elliott Art & Layout Ian Stead

https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/284882/Crew-Expendable







THIS IS THE UNITED STATES COMMERCIAL STARSHIP DIOCLETIAN ...
IS ANYBODY OUT THERE?
CREW EXPENDABLE is a supplement for Cepheus Engine and the HOSTILE setting. It provides players with a comprehensive campaign of routine space travel - interstellar haulage carried out by blue collar ‘space truckers’, working Joes just trying to make ends meet, and to stay alive.
The book provides a ship, it provides a selection of available crewmembers and an array of tables for creating contracts that must be fulfilled. There are star maps, rolls and tasks for all the crew-members and a new starship - the Harbinger, a multi-purpose freighter. This isn’t a space trading game where players use their wits to buy cargoes cheaply and sell them for a profit. Instead it is a process of shipping cargoes where they need to be, to a deadline – and the adventure comes along the way.
This book is best used as a framework for a typical roleplaying session, but also works brilliantly as a solo star-faring campaign when combined with the Zozer Games book, SOLO. 
*CREW EXPENDABLE *includes:

New  'charter-line' companies
The Harbinger, a 1000-ton cargo carrier
36 NPC Crewmen for your games
Starmaps
Comprehensive rules for interstellar haulage 
Tasks and rolls for all player character crew-members
Random events, encounters and mishaps


----------



## middenface (Aug 26, 2019)

Print edtion on Lulu
Crew Expendable by Paul Elliott (Paperback) - Lulu


----------

